# What Nintendo AV cables are compatible with N64?



## MetoMeto (Dec 24, 2019)

I wanna buy N64 in parts if i can get it cheaper, and one part i have spare is SNES and Wii AV cables...can they be used on N64?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 25, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> I wanna buy N64 in parts if i can get it cheaper, and one part i have spare is SNES and Wii AV cables...can they be used on N64?



Hello.

The GameCube A/V Cable fits for the SNES/Nintendo 64 and of course for the Gamecube.

https://www.amazon.de/Kabel-Super-Nintendo-standarde-Anschlüsse/dp/B0041O9BXI

Thank you.


----------



## FateForWindows (Dec 25, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> I wanna buy N64 in parts if i can get it cheaper, and one part i have spare is SNES and Wii AV cables...can they be used on N64?


Wii AV cables don't work on the N64, but all types of SNES and GameCube ones work with the exception of RGB SCART cables on NTSC models and GameCube component cables (duh).


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2019)

There are some nice third party ones these days.

https://gbatemp.net/review/eon-super-64.1092/ is a bit pricey but for an example of where it can go.


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 25, 2019)

t


FAST6191 said:


> There are some nice third party ones these days.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/review/eon-super-64.1092/ is a bit pricey but for an example of where it can go.


bh i love old crappy feel of old cables haha but i think upgrade is a good thing, it makes you feel just like younused to because back than that crappy picture was like HD now....

Thanks for the link!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I do wonder, does PAL N64 outputs games @60Hz or 50? and is there some mod i can do to make it go 60 (if its not)?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> t
> 
> bh i love old crappy feel of old cables haha but i think upgrade is a good thing, it makes you feel just like younused to because back than that crappy picture was like HD now....
> 
> Thanks for the link!


I tend to find them more useful as modern TVs don't support old input styles, or don't do it well and everybody got rid of CRTs (not even charity shops have them any more around here*) so you can't easily get one of them any more. That was an example of higher end but there are third party things that just use better components, have better shielding, maybe do standards that weren't common at the time (remember the original xbox 360 did not ship with HDMI and that was not a particularly bold move, never mind what went on with gamecube component cables or even component cables in PAL countries). That is also before we get into the likes of N64 RGB modding.

For the most part I find the N64 unplayable thanks to the jaggies and framerates of most games. Give me those same games when remade on the xbox or something, or indeed have emulation make them nice for me, and I still think they are great but that is probably a different discussion.

*if I had thought about it a few years ago and had the space I would have got so many lovely big widescreen CRTs with all nice component inputs when everybody was gushing about "flat panels" and getting rid of their CRTs as fast as they could (said CRTs often only being about 3 years old as the old ones refused to die), and probably make an absolute fortune today selling them back to gamers. Oh well, wonder if I could make CRT tubes again.


----------



## FateForWindows (Dec 25, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> t
> 
> bh i love old crappy feel of old cables haha but i think upgrade is a good thing, it makes you feel just like younused to because back than that crappy picture was like HD now....
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly sure, but from the info I've gathered online it'll output both depending on the game's region. PAL games will always output 50, and NTSC games will always do 60, although you'll probably need to mod the console to remove the region lockout.
EDIT: Also, turns out I was wrong. Got it confused with the Gamecube. None of the N64s output RGB natively, you'll need a mod for all of them.


----------

